# 2003 Big Ten/ACC Challenge Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2003 Big Ten/ACC Challenge

*Monday, December 1, 2003*

 vs. 
*Time:* 7:00 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN2

*Tuesday, December 2, 2003*

 vs. 
*Time:* 7:00 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN

 vs. 
*Time:* 7:30 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN2

 vs. 
*Time:* 9:00 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN

 vs. 
*Time:* 9:30 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN2

*Wednesday, December 3, 2003*

 vs. 
*Time:* 7:00 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN

 vs. 
*Time:* 7:30 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN2

 vs. 
*Time:* 9:00 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN

 vs. 
*Time:* 9:30 PM ET
*TV:* ESPN2

*Top Programs in Competition*
Seven of the top 25 teams in this year’s national rankings will be part of the action - #2 Duke, #4 Michigan State, #10 North Carolina, #12 Illinois, #15 Wisconsin, #18 Wake Forest, and #24 Maryland. Note: Rankings from the ESPN/USA Today poll.

*Recent NCAA Champs to Play*
Two perennial powers and recent NCAA Champions will square off when Duke (2001 NCAA Champion) visits Michigan State (2000). 

*ACC Looks for Five in a Row*
The ACC will look to win a fifth Commissioner’s Cup. The ACC has edged the Big Ten by winning five of the nine games in three of the first four Challenges including last year.
*
Sour Taste*
Ohio State will look for redemption against Georgia Tech, which ended the Buckeyes’ 2003 season with a 72-58 win in the second round of NIT tournament.

*A Rivalry Renewed*
Maryland, the 2002 National Champions, will face Wisconsin, last year’s Big Ten regular-season champion, for the third time in four years. Maryland defeated Wisconsin in the second round of the 2002 NCAA Tournament 87-57 and Wisconsin posted a 78-75 overtime victory over the Terrapins in the 2000 Challenge.

*New Faces, New Places*
The only neutral site game on this year’s schedule (the first four included two neutral site games) will feature North Carolina, led by new coach Roy Williams, against Illinois, led by new coach Bruce Weber. The game is a rematch from last year’s Challenge, a 92-65 Fighting Illini victory

(Decided I'd start this thread.. I love this Big Ten/ACC Challenge every year.. Cant wait for it to start on Monday.. Go Big Ten Go!!!!)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i pick:

florida state over northwestern
wake forest over indiana
nc state over michigan
illinois over unc
wisconsin over maryland
georgia tech over ohio state
purdue over clemson
michigan st over duke
minnesota over virginia

big ten wins 5-4(though i bet duke will beat msu to make the acc win 5-4. i still won't predict duke to win and will hopefully be correct anyway).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My picks:

Florida State over Northwestern
Wake Forest over Indiana
Michigan over NC State
UNC over Illinois
Maryland over Wisconsin (it's in College Park)
Georgia Tech over Ohio State
Purdue over Clemson
Duke over Michigan State (though quite frankly both teams have looked terrible)
Virginia over Minnesota

The ACC goes 7-2 or 6-3 in the tournament.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Which do you guys think will be the best game of the Challenge?


Michigan State vs. Duke and Wisconsin vs. Maryland, IMO.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois vs North Carolina should be great


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Duke is leading Purdue at halftime 39-33 (ESPN2, if anyone wants to watch), after J.J. Reddick made a 4 pt play with 8 seconds left in the half.. Good preview for this Showdown come Monday!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think UNC has a very good chance against Illinois. 

The Tar Heels rely on speed more than anything, and Illinois might be the one team that can equal that out. 

They also have the height to really bother UNC's center-less frontcourt. 

Just not a good matchup for the Heels at all, IMO.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah I guess that could be true.. Big Ten 1 up on ACC as Purdue defeats Duke 76-66 to take home the Great Alaska Trophy :grinning:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome.. ESPN Classic.. #1 Duke vs #8 Illinois from 2000 Challenge.. Duke wins by 3

*NBA Players now in Game:*
Shane Battier
Jay Williams
Carlos Boozer
Mike Dunleavy Jr.
Frank Williams
Brian Cook
Robert Archibald

Its fun watchin this game


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Acc/Big Ten Challenge Predicitons...*

Game 1 - Northwestern vs *Florida State*
- Northwestern is improved, and certainly is going to put up a better fight in the Big Ten this year, but Florida State wins this one quite easily. 

Game 2 - Indiana vs * Wake Forest *
- Come tournament time, I think Wake Forest wins this one handily. For now, I think this could be a game. The Deacs need some time to gel as a team without Josh Howard. However, unless the WF bigs get into early foul trouble, I think the ACC goes up 2-0. 

Game 3 - Michigan vs *NC State*
- Perhaps the toughest matchup to predict. Neither team has really played anybody, and neither team was much of a known commodity coming into the year. On paper I want to take Michigan, but my gut is telling me NC State. 

Game 4 - * Illinois * vs UNC
- Perhaps the most intriguing matchup in the series, pitting two undefeated, top 10 teams against each other. If UNC manages to pull this one out, it will really say a lot about their team.However, they are shorthanded, and Illinois is the type of team that really could have the Tar Heels's number. Dee Brown has the speed to keep Felton from dominating with the ball, and the Illini's size is sure to cause problems. I'm sticking with my earlier prediction - Illinois, by double-digits in the end. 

Game 5 - Wisconsin vs *Maryland*
- We'll find out a lot about Maryland very quickly. I think they have what it takes. Wisconsin is still adjusting to life without Kirk Penney, and it doesn't help that Alando Tucker isn't back. This is another game that could go either way, but Maryland is my choice, in low-scoring, hardfought game. 

Game 6 - Ohio State vs * Georgia Tech *
- OSU had it's chances early this season, but hasn't shown anything, except that it takes time to develop chemistry after losing your top 3 scorers. OSU has size, but so did UConn. No reason to think that Ohio State will be able to do what several very solid programs haven't been able to. Here's hoping that Jim O'Brien gets T'd up for mouthing off on his markerboard. I missed the first one...

Game 7 - * Purdue * vs Clemson
- Clemson has played some fairly close games against some downright low-level competition. Purnell has some pieces, but again...there's no reason not to go with the favorite here. 

Game 8 - * Michigan State * vs Duke
- These two seem to be very similar teams. Both are dominated by versatile guards, and both teams feature thin and somewhat underutilized frontcourts. If Paul Davis, Shelden Wiliams, or SHavlik Randolph show up to play, it could be the difference. Both also feature an up-and-coming, potentially dominant freshman. Things aren't exactly rosy at MSU right now, but people seem to be forgetting that this team was only 3 points down to the now-#1 team in the country with 2 minutes to play. MSU, but Duke could easily pull this one out. 

Game 9 - Minnesota vs * Virginia *
- You really can't quantify how disappointing Minnesota has been thus far. Outside of Kris Humprhies, this team is nothing. On the other hand, if there ever was a program that could get the Gophers back on track, you would have to think it would be Gillen's squad of chronic underachievers. I'm going with Virginia for now, but perhaps it's because I've seen the Gophers and not the Cavaliers. 

And there you have it...

6-3 to the ACC. I didn't think it would it could come out that way at all...


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Northwestern vs Florida State:
- Florida State, without question. Florida State is not good enough to blow Northwestern out of the water, or to come in that selfconfident, but should win this one if they don't make any major errors.

Indiana vs Wake Forest:
- Wake Forest. This is a building year for IU, who went into overtime with Xavier. Wake Forest should win this one

Michigan vs NC State
- NC State. Michigan had some problems with Butler, but is undefeated. NC State's 3 opponents this year have a collective 1 Div I victory, however. Should be a good game, with NC State coming out on top.

Illinois vs UNC
- UNC. This one should be a great game, but I cannot see Illinois coming away with this one. UNC also handly beat a Old Dominion team that isn't that bad, while Illinois hasn't faced anyone.

Wisconsin vs Maryland
- Wisconsin, but not by much. I think that Wisconsin is already better than they were at the begining of the season, while Maryland has not shown me much.

Ohio State vs Georgia Tech 
- Georgia Tech. They have faced two great opponents, and they yet to have a close game. They held a UConn team that usually shoots very well to 30% from the field, while OSU has shown nothing so far. 

Purdue vs Clemson
- Purdue. I don't think Clemson will be able to match up against a Purdue team that has had a surprizingly good start. Lowe, Booker, Teague and McKnight will be hard for Clemson to control, 

Michigan State vs Duke
- Duke, but only cause Michigan State has shown me no reason to put them as winning this game. If Duke can get their game together after a downright ugly preformance in Alaska, they should walk away with this one handily. That is, if they can get thier shots to fall.

Game 9 - Minnesota vs Virginia 
- Undecided. I cannot decide who will win this game, because I have no reason for either team to win. Whoever starts off the game with a drive early will more than likely come away with it, but it will be the one game in the challenge that will have no impact on the big picture.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Florida State up early 13-11 over Northwestern half-way thru 1st half !

Make that 17-16 Northwestern


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*T.J. Parker/NW running all over the place!!!*

T.J. Parker (Tony Parker of the Spurs brother), sophmore PG, is running the show with 10 pts on 4-6 shooting.. Northwestern brewing an upset and leading at the half 31-26


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

So much for the upset! My Noles win by a lot. They look good.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

The IL - N Co. game is the best early season game IMO. The Braggin' rights game will be awsome as well.(toughest ticket to get in StL.) cant wait for that one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ACC, (1-0) Florida St. 71, Northwestern 53 Recap

I cant wait for this Illinois game tonight...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Indiana getting KILLED and Mich leadin by 6 at halftime.. Come on people use this thread


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

_Really_ anticipating this Illinois/UNC matchup. I'm putting off homework to root for my Illini. :bsmile:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My Wolverines are hanging in their and making big plays. 47-40 Michigan over Moo U (aka NC State).

Daniel Horton is the bomb baby.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Go TARHEELS


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Suck on that 35 point loss, Mike Davis. Suck on it hard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan 53-42 over NC State with 5 minutes left to go. Daniel Horton is killing the Wolfpack. 

Michigan is really coming into it's own. They will be in the NCAA tournament this year. 

Beating two teams with crazy styles in NC State and Butler will do well for the Wolverines.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Illinois and UNC are going back and forth. I'm not liking all the three-point shot attempts from the Illini, but if they can keep playing defense, I'm at least optimistic.

It feels like they're just hanging around right now, but Carolina is controlling the tempo.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Pretty close game, its just waiting for one team to break it open. UNC needs to get May and Williams more touches.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Illinois and UNC are going back and forth. I'm not liking all the three-point shot attempts from the Illini, but if they can keep playing defense, I'm at least optimistic.
> 
> It feels like they're just hanging around right now, but Carolina is controlling the tempo.


Yeah thats true.. I'm not feeling all those three's but we'll see!

Michigan should be able to win and make us 1-2..

Then Illinois can tie it up at 2-2


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> 
> Then Illinois can tie it up at 2-2


I think they oughta count that Purdue win. :yes:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

It doesn't get any better than this...

Seriously...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stop turning the ball over, Illinois. Give me a break. :whatever:

We can't work it inside at all.

Still tied.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lookin pretty sloppy :upset:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Haltime 39-33

Those two threes late hurt Illinois. This is what college ball is about! Cant wait until the 2nd half starts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Carolina up 6 at halftime.. Illinois was too sloppy turning the ball over like crazy.. Great game by Roger Powell though.. Gotta get Dee into the game the 2nd half :sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go Blue. Michigan looking good at 4-0. :grinning:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Carolina up 6 at halftime.. Illinois was too sloppy turning the ball over like crazy.. Great game by Roger Powell though.. Gotta get Dee into the game the 2nd half :sigh:


I am surprised at how passive D Brown has played thus far. 

It looks to me like Weber decided to try and take advantage of Melvin Scott, by giving D Wiliams a lot of chances. 

I must say, I'm surprised by the completeness of D Williams' offensive game. Great prospect.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

What a game!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

14 Lead Changes
13 Ties


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Roger _Freakin'_ Powell. 20 points on the game, until he gets that ticky-tack BS foul call.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Roger _Freakin'_ Powell. 20 points on the game, until he gets that ticky-tack BS foul call.


Terrible call on that play and they waited to long to put Powell back in. He is finally back with only 3 mins to go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I said the ACC would go 7-2 or 6-3 and I still feel good about my pick. The ACC is a more talented league than the Big 10 this year and I think it is very possible for an improving Michigan team to win the conference, though I doubt it happens, unless they find a back-up for Daniel Horton.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Great game.. Congrats Tars.. I know the real Dee Brown didnt show up.. I'm not gonna get down or anything.. I'm gonna enjoy this Illinois team this year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wisconsin makes a three to take a 1 pt lead with 8.2 left  

(Dont jink em)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A *stunning* three-pointer by Wisconsin to put them up 1 on Maryland with eight seconds left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG.. Misses 1st.. Made 2nd.. Tie game.. 2.4 left.. Badgers ball


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

crazynesssss


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Overtime baby... Wow.. Maryland stole and missed it at the buzzer by inches


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If that half-court shot went four inches further, it would have been the coolest ending of all-time.

Inbounds pass stolen by Maryland, heaved up ala Steve Blake, only to brick off the front iron.

Wisconsin plays one ugly game, but they never turn in a bad performance. I love watching them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland up 2. 67-65 on the basket by Smith. Foul on Wisconsin.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ah that offensive board for Maryland reminded me of the ending to Illinois game :upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am 5-0 in the ACC Challenge so far. Can I go 9-0? We'll see.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You could 

Anyways granted the outcomes of today's games.. I liked watching the Illinois/NC and Maryland/Wisconsin game. Talk about fun games to watch so far!

 ACC: 4
Big Ten: 1


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow... I just worked the Wisconsin / Maryland game. That was one hell of a game. It looks like Gary Williams is going to be in good shape with his "kids". Smith is incredible, Strawberry has a ton of potential. It was a great game to experience.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Go Blue. Michigan looking good at 4-0. :grinning:


Don't sleep on the maize and blue this year. If horton can continue to improve his game and if Bernard Robinson JR can have a big year this team can make some noise.


----------



## NeverNervous (Nov 12, 2003)

What is wrong with Wisconsin. They had multiple chances to win that game and totally blew it each time. Smith just owned the Wisconsin front every time and they made that Caner-Medley dude look like an all-american on D. Maryland has a pretty good young team, but that was a poor poor showing for the Badgers.

Michigan State vs. Duke tonight. I'm hoping the venue is struck by a tidal wave or some other act of God, destroying both teams. Actually, I want a Michigan State win so the upcoming pounding (or not) they will take at the hands of UK will look better for the Cats.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Duke/MSU oh yeah I cant wait for this one. I think MSU has too many athletes and too much depth for Duke to handle. I wanna see Shannon Brown posterize one of the dookies and I will be a happy boy..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Is'mail Muhammad dunked all over an Ohio State buckeye. Pretty damn hard I might add. Tech is damn good. 57-40 now.

It looks like I might be looking at 7-0 in predicting this tournament so far. 

Purdue is handling Clemson pretyt well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is fun watching Dee's little brother Shannon.. Both are great players.. If I remember right Shannon's last 2 choices for College this year were down to Illinois and Michigan State and he chose Michigan State.. Wow, I could just imagine them on the same team with Deron 

BTW with Georgia Tech's win (Damn that team is good) the ACC went on to win.. Right now its 5 games to 1 ACC.. But Purdue is up by like 12 with 3 min left..

*ACC:* 5
*BIG TEN:* 2

Least we can do is take this Duke game and Minnesota wins.. That way it would be 5-4 ACC again.. Could very well happen


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Duke leading at halftime 38-24.. Michigan State playing horrible, careless mistakes... Reminds me of Illinois last night in the 1st half.. Except Illinois was in it all night


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Michigan State looks like absolute crap.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why I said the ACC would go 7-2 in the Challenge. The Big Ten is down this year on the whole. The ACC has more NBA talent than the Big Ten this year and for the next couple of years. 

Michigan State is not a good team, as I said pre-season.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh my...

Someone slap me for over-hyping MSU so much during pre-season. They look awful...:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The newmessiah is now 8-0. If Virginia wins I will be a perfect 9-0 in predicting this tournament. 

Oh yeah I am smelling "what the rock is cooking".


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Ouch! They need to rename the tournament the "ACC Wins Big Challege".

The ACC is alot better this year than everyone thinks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Virginia is going to beat Minnesota. They currently lead 80-71.

That will run my prediction record to 9-0 and the ACC won 7-2 just like I thought. 

Now it's time to:

:djparty:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Any big surprises coming from the ACC/Big Ten Challenge?

In my mind - How Duke manhandled Michigan State. Is Duke really that good or was Michigan State THAT over-rated?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Any big surprises coming from the ACC/Big Ten Challenge?
> 
> In my mind - How Duke manhandled Michigan State. Is Duke really that good or was *Michigan State THAT over-rated?*


A combination of both, but moreso Michigan State is that overrated.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> In my mind - How Duke manhandled Michigan State. Is Duke really that good or was Michigan State THAT over-rated?


when i was watching, i didn't think either team looked very good at all. michigan state lost bad because they played that much worst than duke, not necessarily because duke was playing good. michigan state looks like they are in a lot of trouble with their tough schedule and i think duke will run into problems too.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Any big surprises coming from the ACC/Big Ten Challenge?
> 
> In my mind - How Duke manhandled Michigan State. Is Duke really that good or was Michigan State THAT over-rated?


MSU's overrated....but Duke isn't that great of a team either...


----------

